# running for township office this year



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

and I am nuts.
But is is official, all my paperwork is in.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats FE! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

not sure it's a blessing, 2 idiots and 2 rubber stamps, 3 good ones.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Go FE!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lord help the township

Oh, er, I mean, how wonderful!:googly: So what would your duties be should you be elected?


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Good, be the first township to set an example. So many towns now have changed tot night, and not for the better.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Congratulations! Now don't go and forget all us little guys when you make it big....stay true to your Halloween roots and you will do just fine!

P.S. I hope you win! I would go with a Halloween themed campaign.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...gotta love my friends here.
Running for Trustee, it's not much but it's really screwed here.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

good luck


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh myyyyy..now you will really get to see the as...err..UNDERBELLY of politics. Good luck. You should make campaign signs that look EXACTLY like the one that was on your property!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Best of luck to you Jeff.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope you win. Then I can say I know a honest politician.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ha, funny. I am NO politician!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck Jeff, the world needs good dog catchers. lol


----------

